# Wrapping my bonnet help



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi guys 
I've bought 5meters of carbon wrap from eBay and what a mess I made. Once the wrap was touching the body it was like glue and would not remove without it ripping. I've no idea why it was happening only thing I could thinks it's the cold weather. 
So I'm here for advice on which is a good and easy vinyl company I can use I'm wanting to do it my self as I've done a few before and now how it's done.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Cold won't help.

Did you use a slip solution or dry?


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Dry.... What's slip solution?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Ah!, that explains it. 

You'll never get it right first time trying to apply it dry. Slip solution is sprayed on the paintwork and stops the adhesive sticking until you are ready. Then by squeegeeing the slip solution out from under the film, the film will tack to the paintwork.

A couple of weeks ago I wrapped the entire front end, sills and in front of the rear wheel arches in Suntek PPF. I used a few drops of Johnson's Baby Shampoo in a spray bottle diluted with deionised water. It worked a treat however if your adhesive is very tacky, try more shampoo.

Practice with a small piece first. I was apprehensive about doing my car but I learned a hell of a lot doing it and it looks superb. Most importantly, it's protected.

I hope this helps.

BTW, if your film rips so easily, I'd worry about how difficult it's going to be to remove when you want to.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Austin!
I will give it a last try as I've used over 3 meters already lol.


----------

